# higgins perch



## barnacle bill (Feb 22, 2001)

went out west road area with two friends at 8am fished till 2pm had 99 perch, most were 6-9" and a dozen to 11" even caught 4 on tipups and greys. ice about 4" in 45fow. caught them on minnies little ones hit wiggs. used h35 in silver. doughboy will you be up this weekend?


----------



## Steve J (Jul 25, 2002)

You guys don't know how lucky you are living near a fishery like that


----------



## Can't Touch This (Dec 31, 2002)

Catching any trout???? I heard that is was the best trout fishing in 20 years, and i would like to catch one of those great higgins trout.


----------



## barnacle bill (Feb 22, 2001)

saturday went out to check out west road my friend big mike was fishing there with tip-ups and greys and had a 31 1/4" brown laying on the ice and while i was talking to him and shooting the breeze another flag up and he landed a 16"er. best fishing now in close before all the snowmobiles and quads start going on the ice. b.b.


----------



## Doughboy (Jan 13, 2001)

Boy Bill that's music to my ears. Heading for Hubbard in AM then hitting couple others up there, so I'll be there this weekend or 1st of next week. Thanks for the report. Save me some bait and a badge for Higgins Fest. Hope those smelt are hitting by then.


----------



## fmontie (Dec 24, 2002)

Thanks for that report, Bill. Looks like me and my boys will be heading up soon for Perch and Smelt. We have a cottage by the North state park and truly enjoy the fishing. Was you fishing by the West ramp or just off the dropoff? Last year we enjoyed our vista cam (underwater tv) in Higgins Lake clear water. KEEP US POSTED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gomer (Dec 30, 2000)

when do the smelt start hitting and which area should i go to to cash in on the tasty little buggers?


----------



## Riffle (Dec 16, 2002)

bill, I see from all your posts last year you fish the lake alot, I met a guy in the Soo camping last fall that is a mason in the area that said he fishes near daily here as well and was hoping to hook up with him, unfortunetly my memory is as good as my wifes attitude once ice comes and i can't remember his name, tho he has a 20ish yr old son that is schooling up at Lake superior state.
You got any idea who i am talking about? he fishes lakers alot and supposedly targets those mysterious whitefish...
great reports
thanks


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

Riffle,
Check your PM


----------



## Riffle (Dec 16, 2002)

Thanks mick,
shared a great pot of coffee and plenty of stories with him and hoped to find him this winter. 
small world, i appreciate the info.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Bill (or anyone else local):
I love fishing the sunken island off of the west boat launch. Is the ice good to go out that far yet? I won't be able to get there for a few days, due to family concerns, but I am curious. I don't mind walking that far....can use the exercise.
Thanks,
Dave


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

Dave,
It may be in a few days with the cold weather that is supposed to move in, but it is not yet thick enough to venture out that far.


----------



## Burnsie (Jan 7, 2003)

What's the latest on the ice conditions and fishing?? Planning a trip next weekend, should I bring the 4 wheeler??


----------



## mickdrosco (Feb 20, 2002)

If by "next weekend" you mean the 11th of January, I wouldn't plan on getting much use out of the four wheeler. In the South end there is thick ice near shore, but most of the lake is still marginal. It is going to take some very cold weather (which is forecast) in the next 48 hours to get me out on the lake.


----------



## Riffle (Dec 16, 2002)

just got off the ice, managed 3 dozen smelt last night, looks like i was the first out there and it was a bit nerve racking until i got the shanty up and distributed some weight. looking at 2.5 inches of not so good ice past the drop offs, tried to get out deep this morning and lost my nerve when i watched one guy belly crawling back in from 80' or so. should be a different story next week tho


----------



## Burnsie (Jan 7, 2003)

Thanks for the info guys, sorry for the confussion, I'm talking about the 18th, 19th & 20th. What depths are you fishing in for perch this time of year?? Are they deeper in 1st ice conditions??


----------



## Plankton (Jan 9, 2003)

I was out yesterday at the south State Park- 3 in. at the dropoff but seemed pretty spooky- gonna wait until after this cold front goes through until I try it again.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Yesterday on the south end was real slow for perch for some reason-was the report I received. About 3 inches on the south end. North end had nobody on the ice yesterday was the report-so that means ice is no where near ready. Temps today are still around 35 and it didn't get too cold last night so stay away from the north end this weekend! Also past the dropoff on the south end the ice varied depths so venture with care.

February 15th is Winterfest on Higgins. I'm well over my goal of $1200 for the fishing contest, with nice donation promises from Bass Pro, Jay's Sporting Goods, and Cabela's today. And a nice donation from the Roscommon Rotary. Pending a blizzard that day, it shoudl be a real nice contest with quality prizes for both adult and kids divisions. I'll post more details in two weeks of so. Also got confirmation from 9/10 News that they will be bringing a team for a Broomball game vs. the Roscommon Sheriff Dept to help raise money for the K-9 unit!


----------



## Burnsie (Jan 7, 2003)

Sounds like a great weekend to plan a trip with the kids to the cottage. Do you plan to sell badges similar to tip-up town?


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Yup, the badges are $5.00 apiece and gets you into the fishing contest, pancake breakfast, and any and all events assocaited with Winterfest--its a real good deal! Best part is the kids(17 and younger) are free to everything just need a badge wearing adult with them. You got it-GEAT WEEKEND TO BRING THE FAMILY!

As of today- the adult division biggest perch wins a one night stay and indoor waterpark package to the new and massive Great Wolf Lodge in Traverse City-package worth over $280.00!!!!!


----------

